
Ask HN: YC Fellowship should've started – first impressions by the participants? - imrehg
The YC Fellowship was announced this July (to recap: 8 week remote program with $12,000 for a team to bring an idea to a startup)[1][2]. It generated quite a bit of discussion at the time[3] on HN as well. This first round of the program is supposed to run from mid-September to mid-November.<p>Now that it is supposed to be underway, what are people&#x27;s first impression with the program? Both on the side of teams who got the fellowship and on YC&#x27;s side since it should be different from what you have done before!<p>Consider this as checking in on behalf of the community to see how things are going at the first few steps (selection, onboarding, maybe after the first week in the program?). I&#x27;m sure there will be a lot to learn at the end, but it feels as the process itself is very valuable. So any comments from the people involved is very appreciated! (I couldn&#x27;t join this time due to the &quot;full time&quot; requirements, but hope to do it in the future)<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;yc-fellowship<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fellowship.ycombinator.com&#x2F;<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9917334
======
dang
I was on a YCF panel on Monday talking about HN and got to interact with the
group, and I loved them. Everyone I talked to was bright and enthusiastic.

But I think you're more likely to get answers to your questions here if you
repost this during daytime hours California time.

~~~
imrehg
I'm a big fan of the recent changes and follow YC much closer than before,
glad to hear that this experiment is probably off to a good start, thanks for
the note!

Thanks for the advice! (I'm in Taiwan time, and didn't think much of the
timezones). Not sure what's the repost etiquette, though.

~~~
dang
The repost policy is described in the FAQ. A small number of reposts is ok if
a story hasn't had significant attention yet. Plus we often invite people to
repost good submissions that fell through the cracks.

~~~
imrehg
Cheers, it wasn't totally clear from the FAQ, makes more sense now :)

